# Team 4~~Ladies of the Forest



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello all! Our season doesn't start until Sept 18th but we've been doing a lot in the fields getting food plots out and scouting :wink:

I'll think about a name - I'm not really creative on tha kind of stuff....

Good luck this Friday!


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Yeah, do us proud dogmother!  So glad you're on our team!  I don't have any clever ideas yet for a name.. will think on it!  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Number 4.... how perfect! 

:wave:
I've never done this before... so not quite sure about a name...

La Chasseuses (The Huntresses/The Female Hunters)
http://www.forvo.com/word/chasseur/

Lethal Ladies

Arrow Drivers

Deer Nockers


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey fellow teammates 

We start up on 9/15...can't wait! I will try and think of some names too.

Ladies of the Fall
Bowslingin' Babes
Fellowship of the Bow
Stealth Gals
Lady Bone Collectors
Ladies of the Forest
The Huntmistresses

May think of more while mindlessly tending my plastic molding machine tonight


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey Ladies! September 18th here :thumbs_up


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Boy, clever names for a team are HARD to come up with!

* Lady BowDiva's

Ah shucks, that's all I can think of at the moment!

Sept. 1 deer early season opens here in Washington!  Still have some fine-tuning to do.. but gettin' anxious and excited!


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

October 1st here!  It'll be my first time hunting with a bow!


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

OK, looks like we've heard from everyone on the team!  This is my first time involved with the AT ladies hunting contest.. some of you are also new to this.. so what ya'll think of nominating THEDOGMOTHER as team captain? 

Now, how about the team name? Any more ideas? Or a "vote" for one or more of the suggestions already made? 

So far, MY favorites of those submitted (in no particular order) are:
La Chasseuses, - submitted by Cheerioette
Fellowship of the Bow, - submitted by Imadragonkeeper
The Huntmistresses, - submitted by Imadragonkeeper
Lady Bowdiva's, - my submission

OK ladies, keep the name suggestions and/or votes coming, and may your arrows fly true!


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Ohhhkaaayyyy, this is "baaaaad"... hehehehe.. :wink: How 'bout "broadhead broads" for another team name suggestion?  giggle!


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

I'll vote for 'Ladies of the Forest'.  Not sure if you were joking or not Outdoor Gal, but I think your suggestion for 'broadhead broads' is clever! lol

I will also second thedogmother for team captain. Didn't know we needed one though? Either way, it works for me!

Ended up shooting some foam today... was a lot of fun... even when it got too dark to see the targets through our peeps!! lol


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Howdy Cheerioette!  Doubt if we actually "need" a team captain or whatever..  Just hopin' those familiar with this contest will share their wisdom with those of us that are "newbies" to the game! 

Glad you got a kick out of "broadhead broads"!  I guess I was "semi-serious" with that one..as long as no one is offended!  Sometimes my sense of humor gets me in trouble! 

Another kinda silly one.. Wild Women (or WILDlife Women if you prefer! )

Blame it on a sugar buzz and lack of sleep! :wink: 

A huntin' we shall go!


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Ah, I like your line of thinking Outdoor Gal! As I have no clue how these things usually run.

No offense here was taken -- hopefully we can get some more feedback from the other teammates though!  You ladies there? :confused3::high5:

Man, I can't wait to shoot tonight... I am just procrastinating at work... mainly because I'm suppose to draft up a report that will be impossible to complete, due to insufficient data. Of course, not my fault!!!! :lol:


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

lol Cheerioette - sounds like my job - lack of communication and no R+D they just throw us to the wolves and expect us to complete projects for them. I did the contest a few years ago but we only had 3 on our team then. I like the idea of a team 'captain' since there are 6 of us and I think Dogmother is a great choice 

As for names - lots of great ones but since Dogmothers season starts tomorrow perhaps we should vote rather than trying to think up more. Would hate to have her get a nice deer tomorrow and us not even be close to having a name for ourselves


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, imadragonkeeper, what's your choice for a name? 

So far, there are votes for....

1 - Ladies of the Forest
1 - Broadhead Broads
1 - La Chasseuses
1 - Fellowship of the Bow
1 - The Huntmistresses
1 - Lady Bowdiva's

I'm content with this being the narrowed down choices, if no one else has any input. So what name do you ladies like out the six listed above? Each one, so far, only has one vote.


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

It's a toss up for me between Ladies of the Forest and Fellowship of the Bow...


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

La Chasseuses jumped out at me because it was "outside the box"
Ladies of the Forest sums us up in a nut shell
Broadhead Broads gives us a sense of lightheartedness and fun

I would be good with any of the names :wink: 

This will be my 2nd year participating so I'm excited to "play" again


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

My vote

La Chasseuses


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Updated votes for....

3 - Ladies of the Forest
2 - Broadhead Broads
3 - La Chasseuses
2 - Fellowship of the Bow
1 - The Huntmistresses
1 - Lady Bowdiva's



Looks like it's between Ladies of the Forest and La Chasseuses!!

Final votes, for those who chose multiple ones, or a different one than these two?

I'm off to pound some holes in paper.

thedogmother.... have a splendid opening day!!! I'm jealous that you'll already be out there!!!


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Good hunting Dogmother!

I'm sticking with Ladies of the Forest. I like La Chasseuses but I'm too lazy to answer all those "what's that mean?" questions lol


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks for all the well wishes for this weekend. Leaving right after work. Hope I get something. Even a rabbit, I'll take the points. 

Cheerioette

Actually not opening weekend. I have been hunting since July 10th. I know crazy California! :wink:


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

thedogmother said:


> have been hunting since July 10th. I know crazy California! :wink:


Wow July?! How long is your season - does it end before ours too?


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Dang thedogmother....!!! :eek3: You CA people are backwards!!! :tongue1: Is there an actual point system for this competition? Where can I find that info?

Someone mentioned that your season started today?? :confused3: Guess I need to start doing my own research! lol Oh well, no biggie.  How's the hunt coming along then?

BTW ladies... care to share names? So instead of us all typing out each other's usernames, we can just shout out each others' real name? :lol:

Mine is Stacey.... nice to meet you all, again. :biggrin1:


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Since "broadhead broads" didn't finish in the top group, (hehehe.. not everyone "appreciates" my sense of humor!  tee hee!) My vote of the top vote-getters is *ladies of the forest*. 

No rabbit-huntin' for ME! Don't want to spend the extra $ on small-game license 'til I know if I'll get to go turkey huntin'! :wink: Less than 2 weeks til deer opener! 

BTW, contest rules are up in the "sticky" section.. DeeS posted 'em next to the team listings and such! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey Stacey - I'm Lisa. Nice ta meetcha


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Alright! Ladies, guess the votes are in, and our team name is...... 'Ladies of the Forest'. Love it!!

Hiya Lisa! We R&Ds have to stick together! lol :biggrin1:

Outdoor Gal... guess I need to start paying more attention to those stickies... lol :doh:


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Hmmm, is there a way to modify the title of this thread, to include the new team name in addition to designation as team 4? Kinda nice to list both the team number AND name, so it's easier for everyone to "track"!  Uh-oh.. shouldn't have said "track".. a lot of your minds probably immediately drifted to ANIMAL tracking!  ha ha! Have a great weekend!


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

lmao O.G.


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

We could just start a new thread with both name and team # and maybe if we ask nicely the mods would move this over to the new thread for us


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

I sent a private message to DeeS one of the forum mods asking if we could either change the title or move the thread to one with the title we want - will let y'all know what she says


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

All RIGHT DeeS, and Imadragon keeper!  Updated thread title looks GREAT!


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Agreed!! Looks Great!

C'mon ladies.... are you all too shy to share your real names??


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

I just told her what we were wanting to do and she fixed us up  We are now 'official'


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

Tammie is my "real name" :wink:

Nice to meet everyone as well! Cannot wait to get in the blind or treestand! We've been doing a lot of work in the food plots - we actually just put in a new one this year that I'm really excited about! My hubby and 2 good friends (it's actually their land that we get to hunt on) tilled up the remaining food plots and got everything planted for the fall. 

Good luck to all!!!


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Sorry girls didn't get any points this weekend. I will try in a few more.

By the way I am Kim.


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

Cheerioette said:


> Agreed!! Looks Great!
> 
> C'mon ladies.... are you all too shy to share your real names??


Sorry not always super talkative on these things, I will use the excuse I am busy setting stands and getting ready for opener on September 18th :wink:

Real name is pretty much the same as user name ...Nikki :thumbs_up


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Tammie, Kim and Nikki.... nice to "meet" you all!! :yo:

I've been MIA on AT for a little bit... couldn't go for too long, of course. 

So, for you scouters in the group... see anything interesting lately? Doesn't have to pertain to a deer.

I was driving on one of the country roads, heading home. This is at 2:30 PM, mind you. Next thing I know, there is this very-well-fed doe standing in the other lane, up ahead. I slammed on my brakes (trying to go from 60 MPH to nothing), and as soon as I did, she starts to skid/slide/run across the road (into my lane, of course!). She was the only deer around that I could see... it just boggled my mind that one would be moving in the afternoon like that. Maybe it's not so odd? Not sure... haven't been into this deer hunting/speculating for too long. 

It turned out to be not such a close call... but whew, did it make my heart pound!

My dad also mentioned today that he saw a nice-sized 8-point buck butting heads with another male... hope I'll at least get to see them sometime this fall!!!


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll see what I can find for trail cam pics and get some posted this week.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's a few trail cams from different locations where we hunt. No real big bucks - yet :wink: - but I'd really be happy with a big ol' doe as well. In the clover field, we built a permanent blind and it's getting really brushed in and camoflauged! The doe & fawn & fork at the salt lick is at a new food plot we're working on. The time of the pics we hadn't planted anything yet - we're really excited about this area


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Tammie! I would be happy with a doe - especially those nice chunky ones you've got up there - I think they taste better than bucks and are more tender  We have an antler restriction here in MO must have minimum of 4 points on one side so we don't get a shot at too many bucks where we hunt.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Man, Tammie...! Those are some nice deer you've got in your area!!


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

EVENING, Ladies of the Forest. :hello2:

It's time to bump our group back up!! :whoo:

I should hopefully have my target bow set up tomorrow... I am so excited!!! I just need to remember to take some pictures, so I can share! Because I'll just be stuck fletching more arrows, so I can shoot more than three at a time now. lol

How is everyone doing? Archery, hunting, and whatever else related! :blah: hehe that dude was too cute to pass up, because that's exactly what I'm doing!!!!


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey there cheerioette in michican!  "Washington" here..hoping to do some scouting and minor prep work to our property Saturday. Not exactly a FOREST, but there ARE groves of evergreens, along with a few other trees and bushes among the TALL grasses!  ha ha! Yup, grasses can be tall enough to hide a deer's body!  So I'll get to play "lady of the forest" while getting some work done!  No game cameras, but maybe a critter will show themself for my regular camera! :wink: Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

OK Ladies of the Forest! Tomorrow is D-DAY! Yes, here in Washington, archery early deer season opens Sept. 1, and runs through Sept. 19 in nearest game management units, and up through Sept. 24 in more distant GMU's. I'll be able to take white tail antlerless, white tail buck 3 pts on at least one side, or mule deer buck with at least 3 pts on one side. (we can only take one deer total per year, unless we've been drawn for additional special hunt of some kind)

Has been very dry here.. (and at the 3,000 ft. elevation where I'll be hunting) as typical for August, but had a LITTLE rain a couple days ago, and VERY high % chance of rain this afternoon, and nearly as high a chance tomorrow. May not see anything but a rare wet crow and water dripping off of branches.. but it just might be a GREAT day for hunting!  Wish me luck.. I'll NEED it!  ha ha!


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey Outdoor Gal.... have fun!! I am jealous... I have exactly one more month to wait! :banana:


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Good luck Outdoor Gal! I have 2 more weeks and then a-hunting I will go


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

HUNTING SUCCESS!

My very first bow kill! Got a large white-tail doe using "spot and stalk" techniques, some "calling", and a LOT of patience! Yes, she saw me early on.. but I kept workin' it... a hard-earned harvest!  I had a camera along, but only a mini-tripod, so had to wait for hubby to come up, bring me ice etc, get the photos, then after I gutted the deer, he helped a little with dragging her to the "road" where I'd had him back up the pickup. He also helped me pick up/load her into the pickup.. I'm not too proud to admit I asked for and accepted a LITTLE help! 

Will do the "official entry" stuff with photo etc. later.. right now I am TIRED!  Hope everyone else has success too!


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

Outdoor Gal said:


> HUNTING SUCCESS!
> 
> My very first bow kill! Got a large white-tail doe using "spot and stalk" techniques, some "calling", and a LOT of patience! Yes, she saw me early on.. but I kept workin' it... a hard-earned harvest!  I had a camera along, but only a mini-tripod, so had to wait for hubby to come up, bring me ice etc, get the photos, then after I gutted the deer, he helped a little with dragging her to the "road" where I'd had him back up the pickup. He also helped me pick up/load her into the pickup.. I'm not too proud to admit I asked for and accepted a LITTLE help!
> 
> Will do the "official entry" stuff with photo etc. later.. right now I am TIRED!  Hope everyone else has success too!



Great Job!! Look forward to seeing pictures  No worries about getting some help, I am sure most hunters get a little help, that is part of the fun and camaraderie of it :thumbs_up


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Awesome and congrats!:hello2::cheers: Hubby and I always help each other with our deer - makes the accomplishment feel even better when it is shared 
:greenwithenvy: can't wait for my season to start!


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Outdoor Gal, Congrats on your harvest and points for the team!

Girls, I was thinking (I know, dangerous) but wouldn't it be cool if we were friends on each others Facebook and we can post things while in the field and get live updates and pictures of each others hunting adventures and harvests? Just a thought.

www.facebook.com/thedogmother67


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Posted my entry with photo in the Rules "sticky" as directed. I've de-boned her, and got the meat in the fridge... may enjoy a sample sometime this Labor Day weekend!  My dad would be proud of my success.. my mother mortified! :wink: She is not only very anti-hunting.. she never even allowed meat or fish in the house! Have learned about hunting, and care of harvested game on my own, along with local archery shop and archery club members answering a few questions, lots of reading, videos etc. So for any of the ladies NOT in this contest.. don't think you can't learn about hunting as an adult, whether or not you have a family member, friend or spouse that's "into it". Girl power.. you can do it! 

Have a great holiday weekend, and good hunting success to all!


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Congrats on your deer!! I can only hope to see a deer that early on at the start of my season!!


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Kim - sent you a friend request on Facebook  My link is www.facebook.com/imadragonkeeper


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

congrats on the deer!!


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

How are all you ladies doing?? See any spectacular sights out there yet? I can't wait to get up in a stand!!


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

One more week!


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Gah! Totally jealous Lisa.... three weeks and days here.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

*Bears in the woods*

This evening I got an e-mail with digital photos of a pair of black bear cubs up in a tree, less than 5 miles from where I'd been deer hunting and got my doe. Knew there USED to be quite a few bears in the area, but hadn't seen any sign in a few years, after some "character" who had a bear tag and permission for HIM to hunt in a nearby area, invited a bunch of his "buddies" to get bear tags and go WITH him! Between them, they about wiped out the bear population in one swoop! Glad to know bears are returning.. although one always needs to pay attention when they're around! ;D Have cougars in the area too, with one attacking a hunter as he stooped to dress out his elk a few years ago. THAT was within a very few miles of where I was hunting, as well. Yup, it's good to "pay attention" when in the woods/mountains!  Have a great hunting season!


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Okay the count down starts. Exactly one month from yesterday I fly out to Illinois and hunt Whitetail with Vicki Cianciarulo from Archer’s Choice. I can’t wait!!!:dancing::set1_applaud:


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

thedogmother said:


> Okay the count down starts. Exactly one month from yesterday I fly out to Illinois and hunt Whitetail with Vicki Cianciarulo from Archer’s Choice. I can’t wait!!!:dancing::set1_applaud:


very cool! good luck and have fun!


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Outdoor Gal said:


> This evening I got an e-mail with digital photos of a pair of black bear cubs up in a tree, less than 5 miles from where I'd been deer hunting and got my doe. Knew there USED to be quite a few bears in the area, but hadn't seen any sign in a few years, after some "character" who had a bear tag and permission for HIM to hunt in a nearby area, invited a bunch of his "buddies" to get bear tags and go WITH him! Between them, they about wiped out the bear population in one swoop! Glad to know bears are returning.. although one always needs to pay attention when they're around! ;D Have cougars in the area too, with one attacking a hunter as he stooped to dress out his elk a few years ago. THAT was within a very few miles of where I was hunting, as well. Yup, it's good to "pay attention" when in the woods/mountains!  Have a great hunting season!


Well glad to hear you didn't have any unwanted interactions with the new growing bear population!  That is wonderful that they weren't completely wiped out from that area.



thedogmother said:


> Okay the count down starts. Exactly one month from yesterday I fly out to Illinois and hunt Whitetail with Vicki Cianciarulo from Archer’s Choice. I can’t wait!!!:dancing::set1_applaud:


How exciting!! Heck, I am excited for you! lol Have lots of fun, and be sure to share your adventures with us!


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey Gals

Well I blew it. I missed a buck yesterday. I must have ranged the bushes in front of him so I shot just under him. I ranged him at 41 but when I got across the ravine and ranged back it was 48 yds. Bummer! I go again next weekend to a different zone and where I am going they are starting to rut so hopefully I will score.


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Bummer about the buck but way cool about hunting with Vicki next month! I haven't had much activity at all here in MO - too hot. I did see a couple of does when I got to my stand on Friday afternoon. I think they were bedded down in some of the brambles about 40 yards away- somewhere I have never seen them bed before. Hopefully in the next week or so all the farmers will harvest their corn and the deer will go back to their fall/winter movement patterns


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Well I didn’t get anything this weekend but I was chasing a huge deer all weekend. It was very exciting. Thought I would share the scene from where I was hunting.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

Very pretty! After following everyone else in my family with the video camera I am FINALLY going to get out this Friday.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Kim! What a gorgeous view!!

I have to apologize to you guys about being completely MIA... though it doesn't look like I missed much! :lol: :biggrin1: I finally am getting all settled into my new apartment, and just got the internet up and running last night! Though work has yet to give me a second to breath on my own.... so I'm hoping that will change come October 1st.... I am very anxious!


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Alright ladies... I need your blessing for tomorrow! As it will officially be deer season Friday October 1st! Unfortunately there hasn't been much luck with the trail cam... bah.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

TTT

Getting our team back on the first page!


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

Good morning everyone! Got to sit for the 1st time last weekend - but darnit if I wasn't "stuck" behind the camera again LOL. It's my turn this weekend and I'm pumped! I was out shooting at the targets last night and everything felt really good so if a turkey or deer comes within range.......... keeping my fingers crossed! :wink:


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

MNArrowflinger

Good luck! I am going out tomorrow and doe season opened last weekend so now I can get either sex.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

Well...... I should've had a turkey but didn't - sorry ladies! Saturday night my husband & I got settled in our blind - both of us have a doe/buck tag, a bonus doe tag & a turkey tag. We were sitting there patiently waiting when I spotted a bunch of turkeys to the left of us. They bere eating bugs and making their way to the trees at the top of the hill to roost. They were 55 yards from us, so I told my husband to get his bow as I don't feel comfortable shooting that far. Well we changed positions in the blind (I now had the video camera) so he could shoot - well wouldn't you know it those darn birds kept coming towards us. My husband kept ranging them and when they were at 30 yards he finally said "get your bow". At this time I don't have anything ready and have a bunch of camera equip in the way so I'm trying my best to get my bow without spooking the turkeys. They are now at 19 yards and my hubby is telling me "draw - draw". I'm trying to get the camera so that it continues to tape, I draw to shoot..... they turkeys "spot" us and take off in the opposite direction. I was so mad at myself for not being "ready" - oh well - I'll be out again later this week with a "vengance" LOL


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

we're seeing a few deer - no does and younger bucks. The turkeys have completly eluded us - dang birds! Hoping to get out again this weekend. The temps are starting to cool down and we saw a little bit of the boys "looking for action" last weekend so maybe that is picking up as well. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Alright Ladies of the Forest.... I have a good feeling about tomorrow... so hopefully, I will come back with something to show!


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

I am still sitting in my ground blind, and have seen this 4-point buck twice now. If I didn't know better... I'd say it wants to get shot... but am still hoping for an older deer, so I'm not killing such a young one.


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

I've been out a few days per week but they just switched me back to 2nd shift so now I can only hunt weekends (unless I want to be totally exhausted lol). Have only seen 3 deer - a pair of does that I spooked going in to my stand and an illegal buck that was too far away to shoot. They are finally starting to move a bit more during the day since it has been (finally) a bit cooler here in MO. Of course my husband went out one evening on a whim and shot a little button buck out of my stand. Figures he has all the luck... I do have a pair of foxes that entertain me some days playing out in our now mowed and baled hay field so at least I get to watch some wildlife while I sit out there. Maybe I will have better luck next weekend as the weather is supposed to cool down after today.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

We've had rain, sleet & snow the past couple of days with wind gusts up to 64 mph so I'm hitting the woods HARD the next few days! I'm hoping the crappy weather the past couple days along with current cooler temps will bring them out and about :set1_applaud:


----------

